# Fogger Wiring



## certainphate (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello all,

I have a Dyno-Fog II by American DJ. It was really clogged so of course I took it apart and cleaned all the gunk and replaced the pump. The problem is I didn't take a photo of the inside before so I am not exact on the wiring of the fogger. Does anyone have any advice or pictures of internals to help guide me?


----------

